# A new breed of black hoodies



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I've seen it all now. I have already sent in my application to be on the Pro Staff :lol: .
http://www.soarnomore.com/


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: A new bread of black hoodies*

Aaah, barn coots. An admirable adversary. :lol:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: A new bread of black hoodies*

i wanna play!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: A new bread of black hoodies*

Wow! Reminds me of home. Need any recipes?

This great post is being moved to the Upland Game section. A shadow topic will be left here.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like plain **** fun to me. My only fear with using those decoys is that you might call in some little old lady on a park bench.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Nothing funner than shooting sky rats when there's nothing else to do.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So Tex, you open to using your skills on preserving one of them :lol: Gratis of course (Just for the love of the challenge)  :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

guner said:


> So Tex, you open to using your skills on preserving one of them :lol: Gratis of course (Just for the love of the challenge)  :lol:


Unlike certain other taxidermists around who shall remain nameless, I am NOT a non profit organization. If you want my skills you gotta pay. 

BTW, they are a pretty challenging bird to mount believe it or not. Bring it on! I love a good challenge...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

We are speaking about Taxidermy skills right :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

guner said:


> We are speaking about Taxidermy skills right :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Maaaaaaaay be... :twisted:


----------

